# Manual Transmission Fluid Change



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

I am looking into changing the transmission fluid in my 2014 Eco with the M32 manual transmission. Would someone please be able to tell me whether I should go with the Amsoil 75W-90 GL-4 oil or the Amsoil Synchromesh 5W-30 manual transmission fluid? I live in Canada and winters here get down to below -20*C so I want to make sure I’ve got an oil which will be effective within that temperature range, without getting too thick. Also, should I fill it up to 2.5 quarts? Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Just changed mine today with the synchromesh @ 2.5 qts. Have had this in it the last 2 winters with no drivability issues at all. Would definitely recommend going this route considering you are in a colder climate than myself.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

mechguy78 said:


> Just changed mine today with the synchromesh @ 2.5 qts. Have had this in it the last 2 winters with no drivability issues at all. Would definitely recommend going this route considering you are in a colder climate than myself.


Fantastic to hear! Is the process of actually changing the transmission fluid a big job?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Not a big job at all to do. Make sure to have the car securely supported on a good set of jack stands as you will need to get under the car to do this. 

Drain plug is on the drivers side of the trans(10mm Allen), fill plug is on the top of the trans below the rear edge of the ecu(I used a t-50 but it was a loose fit, got me by). There is no check plug so keep track of how much you are putting in to judge when it is full. A long style funnel will be a help given how far down the top of the trans is in the engine bay. 

If that was all I was doing I would say about a half hour tops to complete.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

mechguy78 said:


> Not a big job at all to do. Make sure to have the car securely supported on a good set of jack stands as you will need to get under the car to do this.
> 
> Drain plug is on the drivers side of the trans(10mm Allen), fill plug is on the top of the trans below the rear edge of the ecu(I used a t-50 but it was a loose fit, got me by). There is no check plug so keep track of how much you are putting in to judge when it is full. A long style funnel will be a help given how far down the top of the trans is in the engine bay.
> 
> If that was all I was doing I would say about a half hour tops to complete.


Thanks a lot! I’ll probably do this in the next couple of weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

